# RIP My Zeusy



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

This is the last picture I took of Zeus with "his" kids the morning we had to put him down.










Here are some old ones. He was a special boy!!

Our baby"sitter"

































































































































































Here are just some of the thousands of pictures I have of Zeus - almost all of them are with one of the kids. He was such a smart, loving, FUNNY and handsome boy. I do not know how to be without him. He was the first person I saw when I got up every morning and the last one I saw every night. I'm so sad without him.  I've said it before and I'm going to say it again...he IS the defination of the GSD. Until we meet again my Zeus...you'll always be in my heart.:gsdhead:


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

wow, I don't know what to say after looking at all those wonderful pictures of Zeus and his "kids"...I am so sorry for your loss! It's never easy...he had a wonderful life...hug your kids and hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What an amazing dog.. you can tell, just by the photo's you posted and the look in his eyes.. 

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I always looked forward to the pics of your kids and dogs. They really did always look like the best of friends, like you said Zeus was the definition of a GSD. Hope you and the kids are ok, they will look so fondly on these pictures when they are older of them and Zeus, he will never be forgotten.

Again, I am so sorry and hope time will help heal the hole in your heart 
Many thoughts


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great guy he was. I remember coming on here and seeing your baby sitter picture and cracking up. I wish my dog will be half as great with kids as your sweet boy. I'm so sorry you lost your boy. it looks like he had a great life with his family. :hugs:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I remember you posting pictures of him. He's such a sweet boy, may he RIP.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Such a beautiful dog. You can tell from those pictures alone that he lived a great life. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Zeus was a great dog, you're so lucky to have had him. I love those pictures, so glad you posted them. I always thought the wedding picture was one of the funniest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a beautiful boy your Zeus was. I am so very sorry for your loss. He will always be with you in your heart. Rest In Peace Dear Zeus.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

gorgeous boy , judging from the pictures it seems your family was very close to Zues . May he R.I.P


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. This literally brought tears to my eyes. The only downfall dogs have are their relatively short lives. 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. Hang in there. 

RIP Zeus.


----------



## wazoo (May 5, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss.
I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

wow...this brought tears to my eyes this morning. Nothing gets to my heart more than pics of kids with their dog. I am so sorry for the loss of your Zeus. May you and your family find peace in knowing that you will see him again one day. Rest in peace sweet Zeus. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

those are absolutely wonderful pics and such good memories..I think the first one is a definately worthy of enlarging and framing..again, so sorry for your loss, he looks like he had a wonderful life full of love


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss  (((hugs)))


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Zeus's 'kids' May you all find peace in your memories of him. He seemed like a wonderful dog!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

What a wonderful, wonderful photo tribute to Zeus. A picture is worth a thousand words, and by the looks of these, there is no doubt that Zeus was an integral and well-loved member of your family. These pictures speak volumes, and your memories of Zeus made me smile and laugh as I hope you will be able to do soon when you look at these and think back on your life with Zeus.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are great pics...cna't believe how much your kids have grown up...so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

RIP Zeus... especially the first one teared me up, knowing that it was the last picture... hang in there. *hugs*


----------



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this  the pictures give me goosebumps and even a little tear in my eye. MY german Shepherd, Mavrik, is only 13 weeks and Zues seems to be exactly what i want my Mav to turn out to be  soo sorry for you loss. May i ask what was wrong?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thankyou for sharing a few of the many wonderful memories that you have with your beloved boy. My thoughts are with you....hugs


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Touching pics, thanks for sharing.
RIP Zeus


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i havent posted in a long time, but your pictures made me cry and i felt the need to respond. how obvious it was that he led a life full of love and constant devotion. what a beautiful life that must have been. i am so sorry for your loss. he was a beautiful boy, and i too hope you and your kids are ok.  RIP sweet zeus.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I read - and re-read all your posts. They bring tears to my eyes to have such wonderful support. My Zeus was consumed with cancer but did not show it until the very, very end. He was a very strong boy but couldn't take it any longer. We are so so sad. I stayed late at work tonight and after everyone left - I broke down. I know the day will come where I smile again when I think about him. It will come...it will just take time.

I posted older pictures before but these are from the last day with Zeus...

































































He was so tired but couldn't rest well in days...until now...









He just looked out into the backyard the whole time his last day.









My husband hugging Zeus before we both took him for that last car ride.









Zeus was soaking up some sun before we took him. .... I think he knew - he was so sad, so tired, was having such trouble breathing and his eyes started to get watery. My poor boy...rest peacefully My Zeusy - You'll forever be in my heart.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I managed to get through this entire thread all week without tearing up once, but then I saw that picture of your husband hugging Zeus on the last day and I lost it.

My best to you and yours, momto3k9s.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Linda they are such beautiful memories for you :teary::teary:, I cannot stop my tears after seeing those lovely photo's. My heart goes out to you and your family. Your darling Zeus has found peace at last and will live on forever in your heart. Take care and allow yourself to break down. You need to grieve and let it out.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Zeus*

What a beautiful tribute to Zeus.
My prayers are with you so that your broken heart can heal.
I see how much you are hurting.
That will be me someday........
RIP Big Boy :halogsd:


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Linda, I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

RIP Zeus....he was such a beautiful boy and you can really tell how much he loved his kids! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I loved seeing all your pictures, each and every one of them! Zeus was such a character! And an angel!! :angel:The bond between him and your children shows, what an incredible relationship for them to have had. And I bet it made you love him even more seeing him look upon your children like that. I am so sorry for you that he is gone. I'm crying with you.


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

What a wonderful life Zues had, more love than he knew what to do with, would be nice if they were all that lucky. He was the true definition of a GSD, and I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing pictures....I feel like I know him...weird uh? You can clearly see how he was from those photos.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

:hugs: Thank you everyone!! I was hoping with the many pictures you could see what an amazing part of our family he was. I truly have no words to describe. Sorry I posted so many pictures but I literally have thousands! And almost all of his pictures - he's with the kids. Such a people dog! He wasn't happy unless he was right in the middle of us. So loving and gentle yet so protective of his family. Amazing - the only word I can think of. Thank you everyone.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

It took me awhile before I could bring myself to click on this thread. I just knew I would bawl and I did.

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss because I know just how devastating it is. I lost one of my dogs seven years ago and I still cry when I think about it.

I absolutely loved the photos you posted. From those photos, you can tell he was loved. How lucky you both were to have each other. And nothing warms my heart more than seeing dogs and kids together. I do have to say that the picture of your dog laying on your daughter's butt made me laugh out loud through my tears.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you! That's my favorite picture. What says love more than a dog sleeping on "his" kids butt! Notice Zeus' tongue sticking out too. I miss seeing him sleep like that. He just had surgery also, that's why he was wearing that stiff looking collar.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I to did not want to click on this thread...... then tonight I did & boy did the tears come flowing & as I type in they keep coming.  You could tell he was so loved. I bet it has been so hard on you all & esp. the kids. We had to put of Golden down in 2008 & she was our boys first dog. They were teens & still had a hard time with it.

I sure don't know how you managed to snap pics on the last day.  I was a mess & couldn't think of working a camera, but after seeing the wonderful pics you got on that last day, makes you think twice.  How so very special.

I'm so so sorry for your loss & I know how hard this is for you right now. He is out of pain & in a much better place running pain free & happy now.

((HUGS))


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> Such a beautiful dog. You can tell from those pictures alone that he lived a great life. My condolences for your loss.


My words exactly. Sorry for your loss.


----------

